# سؤال هام وعاجل لمهندسي وطلبة هندسة الطيران



## msaid999 (25 يوليو 2010)

[font=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*[/font]​
[font=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]*أنا خريج ميكانيكا باور 2010 كلية الهندسة جامعة بنها ... كان لي استفسار بسيط أنا سمعت إن خريجي ميكانيكا باور ممكن ياخدوا حاجة اسمها دبلومة هندسة طيران من هندسة الطيران جامعة القاهرة أو معهد امبابة للطيران (الأكاديمية المصرية لعلوم الطيران ) لمدة ستة شهور تقريبا كنت عايزاسأل هل فيه حاجة كده فعلا ولو موجودة هل حد يعرف سعرها وهل يشترط تقدير معين ولو محدش يعرف اسأل فين أو فيه رقم تليفون مثلا اتصل بيه في الجامعة ولو مش موجودة هل فيه حاجة بديلة ليها في مصر ... هو فعلا في ميكانيكا باور بندرس محرك الطائرة وده بيحسسني اننا اقرب قسم لهندسة الطيران فأنا حابب المجال ده ونفسي أكمل فيه ...... *​
[font=arial, helvetica, sans-serif][/font] 
[font=arial, helvetica, sans-serif][/font] 
[font=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]*شكرا*​[/font]
[/font]


----------



## nimmmo3 (26 يوليو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ايوه يا صاحبى فيه الكورس ده وى اسمه
basic
وى ده موجود فى معهد امبابه وى قطاع التدريب فى مصر للطيران (المطار القديم( والتكلفه فى حدود 18 الف جنيه


----------



## msaid999 (26 يوليو 2010)

معلش ياصاحبي ممكن اسأل سؤال هو بنفس السعر في معهد امبابة وفي مصر للطيران ... شكرا


----------



## nimmmo3 (26 يوليو 2010)

مش متأكد بس النهارده بأذن الله هعرفلك السعر فى امبابه الحقيقى


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (26 يوليو 2010)

خريجى قسم باور ممكن ياخدوا كورس Engine and airframe و بيعملوا مهندسين صيانة طائرات
و ايضا خريجى قسم اتصالات بياخدوا كورس اسمةavionicsو بيعملوا فى ردارات و اجهزة الطائرات الكهربية

و اعتقد ان المكانين الوحيدين فى مصر لاعطاء كورس Basic Airframe & Engine هما مصر للطيران و معهد امبابة

بعد التخرج.... تأحذ كورس Basic Airframe & Engine ومدة الكورس حوالى ستة أشهر

وهناك خبرة عملية وهى عمل Tasks على الطائرة لمدة8 أشهر مقسمة كالتالى أربعة Tasks for Airframe وأربعة Tasks for Engine 
ثم الخبرة العامة 18 شهر شاملة ال6 أشهر للكورس و 8 أشهر للخبرة العملية
بعد ذلك تمر بعدد من الاختبارات فى وزارة الطيران المدنى وبعد اجتيازها تحصل على Licence without type rate اجازة صيانة طائرات بدون طراز
ثم بعد ذلك تأخذ كورس فى طراز معين أيا كان وله ايضا خبرة عملية 9 أشهر و اختبارات لتحصل بعدها على اجازة فى هذا الطراز وتضاف الى Licence without type rate وتكون بذلك جاهز للعمل على الطائرة المحددة التى قمت باصدارها

المشوار حوالى 3 سنوات 
و على فكرة اهم المواد اللى هتسهل دراستك لموضوع الطيران دة , و هتلاقى انك درست معظمها فى الكلية هى
gas dynamics,gas turbine engine,fluid mechanics,aerodynamics

اما عن سعر الbasic فللاسف هو غلى شوية الايام دى..انا افتكر انة من 3 سنين كان ب 5000 جنية و دلوقتى بسمع انة ب 20000 فى امبابة و 36000 فى مصر للطيران
و ان شاء الله حد يفيدك اكتر منى فى موضوضع الاسعار دة

و ربنا يوفقك


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (26 يوليو 2010)

> هو فعلا في ميكانيكا باور بندرس محرك الطائرة وده بيحسسني اننا اقرب قسم لهندسة الطيران فأنا حابب المجال ده ونفسي أكمل فيه ......



على فكرة معظم مهندسى مصر للطيران .مهندسين ميكانيكا باور مش مهندسين طيران


----------



## the black knight (26 يوليو 2010)

الله يوفقك يا سيدي


----------



## nimmmo3 (26 يوليو 2010)

فعلا الاسعار اللى قؤلتها مضبوطه
اما بالنسبه للفرق فى الاسعار فالسبب يرجع الى ان التدريب فى مصر للطيران مدعوم بشكل كببببببببير بالجانب العملى على الطائرات بعكس معهد امبابه اللى الجانب العملى يكاد يكون منعدم فيه


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (26 يوليو 2010)

> فعلا الاسعار اللى قؤلتها مضبوطه
> اما بالنسبه للفرق فى الاسعار فالسبب يرجع الى ان التدريب فى مصر للطيران مدعوم بشكل كببببببببير بالجانب العملى على الطائرات بعكس معهد امبابه اللى الجانب العملى يكاد يكون منعدم فيه


طيب متعرفش يا باشمهندس اية سبب القفزة الرهيبة فى السعر دى!!!!
من 5000 الى 36000!!!!!


----------



## nimmmo3 (26 يوليو 2010)

انا سألت مسؤله فى الموضوع ده هناك معرفتش ترد عليا
وى بررت كلامها ان فى زياده تتجاوز 10%
من السنه اللى جايه


----------



## msaid999 (26 يوليو 2010)

ألف شكر ياباشمهندسين خاصة المهندس أيمن حسن والمهندس nimooo3 والله المعلومات قيمة جدا والله الموفق .... بارك الله فيكم .... شكرا


----------



## nimmmo3 (26 يوليو 2010)

تحت امرك يا بشمهندس فى اى وقت
وربنا يقدم اللى فيه الخير


----------



## mandak (27 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ارجو من الاخوة الرد على هذا السؤال 

انا دلوقتى فى اعدادى هندسة الشروق 
هل ينفع احول الى معهد هندسة طيران على اولى ولا لاء؟؟؟

ارجو لمن يرد على الموضوع ان يكون متأكد جدااا


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (27 يوليو 2010)

> انا دلوقتى فى اعدادى هندسة الشروق
> هل ينفع احول الى معهد هندسة طيران على اولى ولا لاء؟؟؟



روح و اسال احسن هناك


----------



## nimmmo3 (27 يوليو 2010)

انا طالب هناك وى كنت سألت لواحد صحبى وى الاجابه كانت لآ مينفعش


----------

